# Coffee and 2008



## Guest

Well, I was thinking about changing my Avatar for 2008, but then I had made the decision to cut back on caffeine and decided it was a true life depiction of ME!

I have started out, not by going cold turkey, but mixing SWP Decaf with the regular (thus the pic on the coffee cup is appropre...). My goal is to go full SWP Decaf, as now many espresso places sell it.

I had done this a few years back, even had my husband switched without his knowledge. Then one day he came home from work saying that he needed to go to the doctor, as he had been having the on going problem of falling asleep at his desk!!!ound:ound:ound:

I had to cop to what I did and give him his caffeine back...:brick:


----------



## Laurief

Yikes - he must have been really mad!!! I understand that caffeine is a real addiction in some people. I only have one cup in the AM work days, 2 on weekend mornings, but never have any caffeine past 10:30am or I cannot sleep. I commend you on your efforts to cut back!! It will be hard but I bet you can do it! Now change that avatar - to show another thing you love - hmmmmm - Havs???


----------



## Guest

Laurie..you think I should change it...?? 

My other love is FOOD...that would be boring, as what could I post, a taco??ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief

Nah - I would rather see Sophie & Gabriel!!! Tacos will just make me hungry & I dont need help being hungry!


----------



## Guest

OK, I will give it some thought..


----------



## Laurief

I cant imagine it is too hard to find a great picture of them!! I have to post a new one too, now that Xmas is over.


----------



## Rita

imamurph52 said:


> Well, I was thinking about changing my Avatar for 2008, but then I had made the decision to cut back on caffeine and decided it was a true life depiction of ME!


Diane, you crack me up and so does your aviator. ound:ound:I feel for you. I used to drink caf coffee when I was younger. I could accomplish a lot with it. Then I starting having heart palpatations from the caffeine so I had to stop. It was hard.

Now I know when they screw up my coffee at the donut shop when I ask for decaf. My heart feels like it is falling out of my chest.

We mixed caf and decaf for awhile and gradually eased out of it.

Maybe that is why I have been witchy the last few years. LOL


----------



## mckennasedona

Diane,
NO TACO photos. That will totally defeat those of us trying to drop a few lbs! 
Now, your cute Havs would be a welome sight.


----------



## Guest

Rita,

If you drink the type of decaf that is processed chemically, THAT can wack you, as they use so many chemicals to remove the caffeine! After reading about the Swiss Water Processed Decaf, I switched right away, as they use a water process to remove the caffeine. It amazingly tastes a WHOLE lot better!

At least I never started smoking..now THAT would be a hard habit to quit!


----------



## havaTaffy

Hey Diane!

How could you think of changing your avatar?!! :nono: That's how I identify you. ound: I saw the same avatar in a knitting forum the other time and immediately assumed that it was you. I got so excited and was going to reply to the post. Good thing I double-checked before firing off a quick reply. I was really disappointed when I realized it wasn't you after all. Now do you see why you need to keep that avatar? ound:

Anyways, how much coffee do you drink? Are you having problems because of it? I only drink one cup a day, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to give up that little pleasure.


----------



## Guest

Oh..now I don't know what to do about my Avatar..maybe I should do an official "Melissa Miller Poll" .. Would anyone care...??? ound:

I usually drink 3 to 5 cups of coffee a day. Problem is, is the machine we have grinds and presses the coffee for each individual cup (thanks to those Italians!) so I am sure I am getting a higher dose of java than from a regular brew machine. I also have a drive thru espresso habit (but that is included in my 3-5 cups)

Gee, Ami..you must really be a disciplined person to only drink ONE cup (hmmmm, now is that one cup 8 ozs or 32 ??? ound


----------



## irnfit

I'm lucky because the caffeine doesn't bother me. I have a cup before work and then stop at Starbucks and get a cup for work. I used to get a grande but have cut down to a tall. But I could have a double espresso before bed and still go to sleep.


----------



## Guest

Well, I can't say that it really bothers me either. I'm just trying to launch a 2008
health improvement plan..

Has anyone seen the cover of the new Peopl Mag?? I don't usually buy it, but it was on weight loss (Not that I need to lose 150 lbs...)


----------



## juliav

Diane,

I love your avatar, although seeing your cuties would be great. 
I am a coffee lover too, but usually stick to two cups a day. I do make my own stove top espresso and my morning cup is 16 oz of coffee plus milk. In the afternoon (between 4 and 5) I usually have a small cup of coffee w/milk or I might not make it through the day. I could give up cafeeine, but that's my one and only addiction, so I'll keep it for now.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Diane,

Goodluck on your coffee quitting! Beware though, many decaf coffee still have alot of caffine in them!!

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Ryan..even the water processed ones?? If they had alot, you'd think it would be easier to switch..

Julia..Have you ever had a breve latte??? It's made with half and half..I was seriously hooked on those for awhile.


----------



## juliav

Diane, 

Yes, I've had breve lattes and like you was quite hooked on them. This was during my Atkins stint and I thoroughly enjoyed the breves. 

I love coffee and I buy my coffee beans either from Peet's coffee or a small coffee shop where the guy roasts his own beans....yummm!!! I rarely go to Starbucks (my appologies if I offend Starbucks lovers), but if I do, I just order plain drip coffee with an add shot and just add my own milk. I won't buy the espresso/latte drinks from them, as they have those push botton espresson machines and I will only spend my money on the espresso shot that has been ground in front of me and hand packed. Yeah, I am really picky. Ok, I am off my box now. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Julia,

I'm not a fan of Starbucks either, but to everyone there own Java fix.

They have Peets here in Portland (which is really popular!) and that is what I was buying until I found Longbottom on line and now order my coffee over the Web.


----------



## juliav

I've never heard of Longbottom, is it good?


----------



## Poornima

Diane, I enjoy your avatar. It is so unique. 

On the coffee topic, I am a tea lover but drink only the real tea meaning....no fruit flavors or herb flavors please. I didn't like coffee the first time I tasted it and never developed a taste for it. All my family, friends are coffee drinkers and tea drinkers though. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Oh Julia, Just like you coffee is my one addiction! For Christmas, my husband and I each got each other a new coffeemakers! We checked them both over and chose the best between them. Now we can set it up at night and it starts brewing before we get up in the morning YUM! We get Starbucks French Roast now, but when I lived in southern CA we'd order from Peet's and have them UPS it! <G> I LOVE COFFEE!!


----------



## Guest

Julia,

Since everyones taste in coffee is different, I couldn't say, other than you could order some and try it. I REALLY like their organic Italian and have had alot of compliments when I have served it to guests.

Here is the Web if you want to check it out (they are actually local to me and roast their own beans). They also have a blurb on SWP Decaf, which I just went back and re-read. They state it removes 99.9 % of the caffeine.

If you decide to try it, let me know how you like it. I really like ordering it on line as shipping is free if you order 3 lbs.

www.longbottomcoffee.com


----------



## Doggie Nut

I travelled this road about 4 years ago! I had been a coffee drinker all my life. My grandma would make me coffee milk as a child and that started my addiction. When we married my DH never touched the stuff. I remember telling him I wanted a percolator(ancient equipment i know!) and he had the nerve to tell me how I didn't need one and that instant was just as good!:brick:He held that philosophy UNTIL he began drinking java @ the ofc. NOW he's got his whole little coffee "altar".......anything and everything that has to do with it! I had the same problem arise that Rita did....started having heart palpitations. I just went cold turkey. Wasn't too bad since I replaced it with hot tea.....still some caffeine but not as much. Occasionally I'll have a cup of decaf but only if it is really excellent, like Lavazza!! One of my favorite smells is coffee brewing....yum!


----------



## Guest

Vicki,

Didn't you have headaches/fatigue from going cold turkey???

I've heard of Lavazza..I think that it was on the Saeco Web that I bought my fancy dancy coffee machine from.

I LOVE the smell of coffee roasting!


----------



## mckennasedona

I don't think I could give up my morning coffee. I don't think I could make it to work without it. DH brews a pot each morning and takes his huge cup and puts mine in a thermos so that it is still hot for me when I pour it into my commuter mug. (He leaves for work much earlier than me). I don't mind Starbucks, and Peets is good, but there's a coffee kiosk near us that has excellent tasting coffee. He won't tell us where he gets it. I am committed to finding a great tasting coffee I can buy to brew at home. I haven't found just the right one yet. I'd hate to give it up. It's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Guest

Susan..You should try Longbottom (I listed the Web above)

I don't think I'll give up coffee either, but would like to tone it down, even if it's half decaf.

Now if I were still working...I'd resurect my coffee IV !!!!


----------



## anneks

I love coffee! Unfortunately I seem to really crash after a short buzz. I think I just have a sensitivity to the caffeine. I have been drinking either decaf or half and half. I agree SWP is a MUCH better way of removing the caffeine. I owned a coffee shop and did a lot of research on coffee and the way it is processed. I buy fair trade organic coffees and have a HUGE preference for air roasted coffee! It really makes a difference in the taste of the coffee. For those that don't like the flavor of starbucks you might want to try an air roasted bean. It is so much cleaner and none of that charred taste you get from drum roasting. I even have a favorite region for coffee. I had my roaster bring in a special bean from http://www.optco.com/Cafe_Fem/cafe_femenino.html . I loved what they stood for. They help women in third world countries. Women are involved in all aspects of growing, processing and selling the coffee. BTW did I mention I love coffee?


----------



## Guest

All in all I think good coffee is a journey..there are alot of good ones out there yet to be tried! 

Heyyyy, I'm suppose to be cutting back...ound:


----------



## havaTaffy

Diane, a regular-sized mug is enough for me, but it's a double shot from the espresso machine... hee hee. Beyond that, I get shaky. I guess that helps me keep a lid on the amount of coffee I drink. I've tried many different brands, but keep coming back to Lavazza. eace: Can't imagine starting a day without a cuppa.


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh Julia! You're a girl after my own heart!! We own several coffee cafe's (www.forzacoffeecompany.com) and our mantra is that EVERY coffee drink is made from individually ground and pressed beans. Our machines are semi-automatic, so the barista must be well-trained to make a great cup of coffee! And yes, Diane - it's Italian! LOL.

I have 1 cup of drip first thing in the morning (I like using a coffee press), my soy latte by 10, and my sugarfree white chocolate nonfat mocha for dessert. Oh, I love it!

It's of course against health code to have pups in a Coffee Cafe, but we have offices in the back, so I sneak the boys through. Customers LOVE the Havanese! Pass them around, play with them. Although I do not let them drink the coffee, they do have their TEAM FORZA sweatshirts for advertising. I put them to work. ound:

P.S So, Diane - I love your avatar and wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Actually Diane, I didn't have any headaches! Amazing, I know but I do think the green tea helped on that! Another good coffee is Illy....but for me Lavazza is #1!!


----------



## Guest

Vicki,

Unless you buy decaf, green tea is caffinated..BUT very good for you. I also like to drink tea (like Poornima) in the evening.. Rooibos, by Numi is an African red bush tea that is one of my favorites.

I also like Illy and most all of the Italian brand beans. The owner of Longbottom is Italian and also sells his own line, though I'm hooked on the organic beans that he also sells..


----------



## Thumper

You ladies are outta your minds!?!?!? Give up COFFEE? I'd rather have my teeth extracted and go bald!!!!!!! lol ound:

Heck, at my local Starbucks...the baristas see me walk in the door and start making my Quad Grande non-fat white mocha/no-whip! heh. Every now and then I'll just get a triple tall.  But I have to do that at a different Starbucks.

We don't have all of the different fancy coffee chains here, Starbucks has the whole market to themselves. *sigh*

Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara,

Ok..well I'm not going to give it up totally. I just want to switch to SWP decaf..which to tell you the truth, is really good! 

Someone would probably make a mint if they opened another brand of espresso shop there..especially if it were to be a walk in/drive thru.


----------



## juliav

Thumperlove said:


> You ladies are outta your minds!?!?!? Give up COFFEE? I'd rather have my teeth extracted and go bald!!!!!!! lol ound:


You are a riot!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Guest

Julia,

Could you IMAGINE America without their coffee??? (..Kara is just one example ound

We'd have a national crises on our hands!!!


----------



## Thumper

I'll put it this way..

People Joke about asking me if I was born with a Starbucks cup attached to my hand, its like an appendage. If it isn't Starbucks, it is a travel cup from home 

My employees and friends often load me UP with Starbucks gift cards, because they KNOW I go there all the time. They think of me.."Oh, Kara? Gift? how about a Starbucks card?" lol......I think right now, I have about $140 in cards from Starbucks. Pathetic, ehh? lol

Kara


----------



## Guest

No, Kara..you are NOT pathetic..."YOU" are the norm!!

I am only on my second day of reducing my caffeine by half and am having a MAJOR energy crisis !!! Will I make it?? :frusty:


----------



## irnfit

Don't feel bad, Kara. I get a lot of those too. I don't work on Friday or Saturday, but I still go and get my Starbucks.


----------



## mom23girls

Diane...I love your avatar I don't think you should change a thing!  

I'm a major coffe lover too, in fact, my husband is on his way to pick me up my half caff from Dunkin Donuts right now! Doesn't anyone have Dunkin Donuts nearby? I'd croak without it!:drama: I can't drink full strength though....I get so hyper! When I had to stop drinking it during my pregnancies, it was absolute torture..the headaches & overall 
bit**hiness (more so than the norm) :biggrin1: haha!


----------



## CinnCinn

So funny. Seems as though Dunkin Donuts is huge on the East coast, but not out here in the Northwest. I travel to Boston several times a year, and Dunkin D is the hot spot for coffee. Flavored coffee seems the thing? Last October I went to a Dunkin D shop in Plymouth, MA and asked for a soy latte'. They looked at me like I was from Mars.

Diane - what have you decided? To change or not to change?


----------



## Guest

Amy..I read on Consumers Report that Duncan's coffee was one of the top rated...

So far as my avatar...I wish I could figure out how to flash different photos like Jane's..(at least I think it was jane's..)


----------



## Laurief

Cindy, you are right, us East Coasters seem to have a thing for Dunkin Donuts coffee, my DH actually buys the ground coffee and we have it every morning. Starbucks is creeping it's way here though, I have noticed a lot more of them popping up. I had a latte for the first time ever from Starbucks last week, and I thought I had died & gone to heaven!!!!


----------



## Rita

Dunkin D is big here too. My DH gets one for breakfast and one for lunch. The only thing that stops me is the long line that causes a traffic jam on main street. LOL I just drive by............... When I do get one it is still a decaf with a shot of vanilla.

My girlfriend works at Starbucks PT and I feel like a dummy when I visit her. Coffee Illiterate. LOL Even their decaf gave me heart palpatations. LOL


----------



## Guest

Hey...I think lattes originated in the Northwest.. REALLY...I ain't lying!

Several years ago when I went back to Cleveland for a family reunion there wasn't even any drive through coffee places (FORGET even thinking about espresso, as they didn't know what that was!). California was simular...

I think the East coast is slower to catch on to this addiction and if someone were to start up a few drive throughs, they'd get rich quick!

Are there even many drive throughs on the East coast now or do you have to go into 
a place to get your coffee/espresso???


----------



## CinnCinn

Well Diane, I see you have haven't changed yet! LOL!

You're right when you say latte's started in the Northwest. Starbucks has done a fantastic job educating good coffee. Well, maybe not "good" coffee, (Kara, no disrepect, we don't even try to compete!) but all the various ways to enjoy coffee. Latte, Mocha, Breve, etc...

Here's my husband influencing the young in Denver, CO. Diego is 4 mo.


----------



## mom23girls

Cindy....That photo is hysterical! ound: Amy has a "thing" for coffee too! If she thinks no one is looking, she puts her paws up on the coffee table & sticks her head in the coffe mug. It's amazing that she never tips it over...she's very discreet. 

Dunkin Donuts is HUGE here! Where I live, there are six locations all within about 8 miles of each other. They all have drive thru's too. We joke that they put something in their coffe that keeps you coming back. We brew it at home too, but there's something that just can't compare to the coffee they brew there.


----------



## Guest

:nono: DON'T give your Hav's caffiene!!!! UGH!!!!! It's really bad for them..as a matter of fact my Vet has had to deal with caffiene poisoning in dogs!!


I pasted this from the Web:


Caffeine poisoning is not as common as chocolate poisoning but it is still seen occasionally

Caffeine is present in * :

coffee 
instant 65mg/cup 
percolated 100mg/cup 
tea - 15-75mg/cup 
cocoa - 10-17 mg/cup# 
chocolate - 60-70mg/bar# 
some cola drinks - 40-65 mg/12oz can 
Lucozade 18mg/100g 
Some cold treatments 
Some pain killers 
Caffeine stimulant tablets 
Caffeine stimulant drinks (eg Red Bull) 
# The main stimulant and potential toxin in chocolate and cocoa is theobromine.

If enough is eaten it can be fatal for both dogs and cats. The lethal dose of caffeine for dogs and cats is 150mg/kg body weight, and regular instant coffee contains over 60mg caffeine per teaspoon - so for a 3 kg cat 8 teaspoons of coffee would be potentially fatal, and there is NO ANTIDOTE. 

Signs of poisoning that may be noticed by owners include :

Excitement 
Increased breathing rate 
Increased heart rate 
Muscle tremors 
Fits 
Bleeding 
Veterinarians may also detect :

Abnormal heart rhythm (called arrhythmias) 
Generalised congestion


----------



## mom23girls

Don't worry....that's one of her habits we've "broken" with our new training! Also, I never leave my coffee out anymore. I learned that right away!  That's great information though, I had no idea there was caffine in cold treatments and pain killers.


----------



## Guest

Whew..ok...you guys gave me a heart palputation of the worst kind!


----------



## CinnCinn

Sorry Diane. Didn't mean to scare ya. It was a joke picture for Diego's Mom and the owner of the coffee shop.


----------



## Guest

Ok..NOW I'm feeling much better! Think I'll go get me some Decaf...


----------



## marjrc

Diane, I love your avatar! I've LOL a few times, seeing it, because back when I used to make signature tags for forums and such, I created one with this very same image. I loved using it!! ound:

O.k....... I haven't read all 6 pages of this thread, but will go now and do so..... what a yakky bunch!! :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Diane, I love your avatar, because that is ME in the mornings. No matter how early I go to bed, I am always a late starter. Since most of the world seems to be up & at 'em early birds, I am out of step! Your avatar shows me I'm not the only one!

As for coffee, DH Ron and I are coffee addicts. But I had to switch to decaf because my heart goes pitter patter flip flop when I have too much caffeine. We found Walmart's Columbian roast to be the best. (No controversies about Walmart's please!)  And now I find out that the decaf process is bad for me! That and about everything else! Cazzie probably eats the healthiest of us all! Ron grew up on a farm and his dad often ate cold bean (as in baked bean) sandwiches...and his mom made almost everything (deliciously) with lard...and put bacon grease in her green beans...I have a hard time switching DH to pasta dishes (other than spaghetti, but he's a good sport.)

Our very favorite coffee place is Tim Horton's. It is based in Canada. They have quite a few stores in Michigan, and I know there are some in Maine. There are a few in Ohio too. I urge everyone to try Tim Horton's if you see one. (You Canadians will know what I'm talking about.) DH says: Tim Horton's coffee is better than Starbucks (not as bitter) and better than Dunkin Donuts (stronger.) Take it from him, he really knows! 
We have no Tim Horton's here in Florida and he is having withdrawal symptoms.

I usually drink tea in the evening. Red Rose - there goes that Canadian thing again, but there is none like it. And they give you china animals in every box!

This forum has been so instructional - I switched Cazzie from Purina to Merrick dog food because it was healthier and now you will have me switching to some exotic type of decaf! LOL!


----------



## Guest

Suzy..

Right at this moment in time I think I need electric shock therapy!! :whip::whip::doh::fish::attention::attention:

Yep, my avartar says it all, so I am going to leave it alone for now. Maybe if I pull through this you will see it change to something more upbeat and viberant (then again maybe not, as there is also the hormone factor ound 

I am sold on the SWP decaf though...


----------



## SnobunnieNY

Quit coffee - ahhhhhhh!! 
I too am a coffee person-love it. It just doesnt love me - I can have two cups in the morning (before 10am) any more and I dont sleep either. We have DD here and Starbucks. My favorite is Starbucks orange mochas. But I would grow huge if I drank them all the time and my bank account would shrink....I did buy the orange syrup but you guys are right they dont taste the same at home....When I buy beans I buy Wegmans (a local grocery store) Orange Seville. It has pieces of dried orange peels in it that get ground up when you grind it...Ads a nice orange "zest" to the joe....I think Im gonna try drying my own peels and seeing if it comes out as good....


----------



## Guest

Ohhhh, orange peel sounds heavenly!!!! 

We have some German friends who whip real whipping cream and serve it with coffee.
Nothing like a BIG lump of real whip cream to top it off ...YUM!


----------



## Thumper

Cindy,

I LOVE the smaller coffee houses in the Northwest, I'm not biased to Starbucks, but I just don't have any other options (besides Duncan Donuts or 7-11!) LOL But I've been to Washington, Vancouver, etc..and I DO always stop at other coffee houses. Yum.

My favorite beans at Starbucks are the Arabian Mocha Sanini (I think thats about $18 a lb) and I also like the Ethiopian Sidamo, both bold blends. I dont like real citrus-y coffee. I just picked up a new one today, I forget the name..but I'll let yall' know if its any good! 

Laurie..I always get a triple white mocha, or a triple pumpkin spice (non fat, of course..I don't like my coffee thick!) Or if I'm really draggin' arse..I just go for triple or quad espresso! lol

Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara...YOU'RE TORTURING me! :frusty::hurt:


----------



## CinnCinn

Should we start a Coffee Forum? Nothin' like a good cup of Italian pressed coffee to start the day off right!

Kara - do you notice with the Ethiopian a blueberry or blackberry flavor (fruity)? It changes from season to season - just like wine - but it's so good. I like it in the evenings. I'm one of those who can drink coffee going to bed and it doesn't keep me up.

Diane - just give in to the urgh! LOL )


----------



## Guest

Lord forbid I should ever tell you guys when I start a DIET!!! ound:


----------



## Thumper

> Kara - do you notice with the Ethiopian a blueberry or blackberry flavor (fruity)? It changes from season to season - just like wine - but it's so good. I like it in the evenings. I'm one of those who can drink coffee going to bed and it doesn't keep me up.


YES...fruity, but not in an acidic way (orangey)..it would have to blueberry-ish, I am allergic to blackberries, but that one has never bothered me.

I can drink coffee anytime, too..But I usually have my last cup around 4 or 5..unless we go out to dinner and I order one! lol I'm a junkie, indeed.

The one I picked up to try today is Guatemale Casa Cieno, a medium blend, I want to try it soon (I think I will like it because I love the Guatemala Antiqua too!), but I filled up my grinder with the last bit of Christmas blend, so I'll have to get through that first. My other grinder is for flavored coffees..so I don't want to ruin it w/ any oils that may be in there.

My favorites are:
http://www.starbucksstore.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=312969

http://www.starbucksstore.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=312899

http://www.starbucksstore.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=312976

My least favorite is the Cafe Verona, Breakfast Blend and House Blend *yawn*...boring. heh.

Kara
Cindy, what is the favorite coffee at your store? Do tell!


----------



## Guest

:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Rita

Diane.

ound:ound:ound: You crack me up. I cannot post at work because you never know who is watching. LOL But it gives me something to laugh about in my little cube. They all think I am :crazy:

I think you should start drinking Irish Coffee. The alcohol will offset the caffeine. LOL.


----------



## Guest

Are you guys trying to help or kill me??? ound:

I'm drinking a cup of Java as we speak..the gun's just not loaded...


----------



## mom23girls

Is Irish coffee the kind w/Bailey's in it? I love that stuff!!!! :biggrin1: DH bought me a bottle of Bailey's that looks like a gallon of milk! In the summer, I love sitting out on the boat when it's cool drinking a coffee w/Bailey's. Oh...now I miss summer so bad!!!!! Waaa!!!:frusty:


----------



## Guest

...the word ENABLERS comes to mind here....:ballchain:


----------



## CinnCinn

OMG, I wrote this long reply and my time ran out! Urgh!

Kara, My favorite blend is the Italiano. Rich & Bold. I use a coffee press to make morning coffee. My favorite Variatal is Sumatra. In the afternoon & evenings I like our Milano or Ethiopian.

Thanks for the referral, I think I'll order the Starbucks Arabian. Since I'm in coffee shops everyday, I don't tend to stop in and try out the competition as often as I probably should. (I don't mean to imply that we're close to competing with Starbucks, but we did open store #20 last week. ) My Havs need more hair products, so I've got to keep workin'! LOL!

Diane - you're just next door. Anytime you want to come up for a Hav playdate, I'll supply the decaf! )


----------



## Guest

mom23girls said:


> Is Irish coffee the kind w/Bailey's in it? I love that stuff!!!! :biggrin1: DH bought me a bottle of Bailey's that looks like a gallon of milk! In the summer, I love sitting out on the boat when it's cool drinking a coffee w/Bailey's. Oh...now I miss summer so bad!!!!! Waaa!!!:frusty:


Jen..Does Amy go out on the boat with you?


----------



## irnfit

My favorites are Verona (sorry Karra), komodo and Sidamo. I don't like Breakfast, House or Christmas. Oh, and Yukon is pretty goo, too.


----------



## Guest

:hurt:


----------



## irnfit

Diane, Starbucks sells decaf. I only have one cup a day


----------



## Paige

imamurph52 said:


> :hurt:


Diane, I think you just need to stay away from your own threadound:


----------



## Guest

I know they do, and actaully I have found a good brand...It's just all this coffee talk is making me looooong for the caffeine part of it :frusty:


----------



## mom23girls

Diane....We got Amy after boating season was over. I REALLY hope she does ok on it, since that's where we spend most of our summer! We sleep on it every weekend and I'm hoping she doesn't freak out too much. Santa brought her a lifejacket for Xmas, she looks so cute in it! I've read that Havs love water, so I'm crossing my fingers that she's no different. Boating is a huge thing for our family & the girls are hoping to get Amy out on the boogie board 

Ok....a bit off-subject, but Amy is in heat now. I was planning to have her spayed before this happened, but it came on earlier than expected. I went & got her doggie panties (not too attractive) & liners. I called the vet & they said they want us to wait until April before spaying. Yikes! I was hoping to avoid this, but we'll deal. She's been very sleepy lately & I actually suspected it might be coming. I think DH wishes his business trip in DC would get extended a bit. He's so outnumbered with the females in this house! Poor guy....:croc:


----------



## Guest

Jen..we had a boat but sold it. I miss it , as there are sooo many beautiful places in Oregon to go boating..


----------



## mom23girls

I could only imagine how nice that must have been. I've heard that Oregon is so picturesque! My neighbor is from there. We have ours on Lake George in the Adirondacks. It's a lake surrounded by beautiful mountains, it's so peaceful & it's the only place that I _truly_ relax.


----------



## juliav

Cindy,

I am like you and can drink coffe and then go to bed. lol But my mom told me to wait until I get older, it should all change. She used to be able to drink real coffe well into her late 50s or was it early 60s, but then it changed. Oh, the great things we have to look forward to as we age. 

Also, if you are going to try Arabian Mocha Sanani, you HAVE TO try Peet's version (also called Arabian Mocha Sanani). It is absolutely to die for and is my favorite single origin coffee.


----------



## Guest

...some support group you guys turned out to beound:


----------



## Cheryl

Let me get this straight.....When I drink coffee, I am supporting Cindy, but neglecting the support that Diane needs and has requested?

Oh what a dilema.....


----------



## CinnCinn

Julia - have you ever had ear troubles with your standards?? Zeke, 2 year old Poodle has the worst of ear problems. My friend can't seem to keep them clear & infection free. She's spent a small fortune at the vets office. Any tips? and DANG - I ordered the Starbucks a couple hours ago. I'll try Peets next.

Diane - sorry!!


----------



## Guest

You guys make me laugh...

I'm really just having fun messing with you..but am TRYING to be serious about cutting back on caffeine!! 

BTW..you don't know just how addicted you are until you try to cut back..as a matter of fact, has ANYONE ever had a day without coffee...killer headaches set in!


----------



## juliav

Cindy,

Both of my dogs had ear infections, but not the chronic ones, thank goodness. I do stay on top of their ears and clean them regularly (less now that it's a routine). There are several ear washes that your friend can buy at petco, petsmart. You just squirt a few drops in each ear rub the ear and then wipe. Then there is an ear oxide (also at Petco). You just squirt a 2 or 3 drop in each ear, rub it really well and leave it alone. The dog will get rid of the solution and wax build up when he shakes his head. Does your friend know if Zeke's ear infections are yeast? A friend of mine (who is an OR nurse) at one point told me that if my dog's ear infection is yeast, to just use Monistat - 7 for it. I tried it and it did work. I bought the cream variety that comes in a tube and you just fill up the dispenser. I had to play with the amount, but I believe I use about 1/4 of the dispencser, maybe less for each ear. I always have it onhand, just in case and it saves me a trip to the vet and $$$$.

HTH,


----------



## Rita

mom23girls said:


> Is Irish coffee the kind w/Bailey's in it? I love that stuff!!!! :biggrin1: DH bought me a bottle of Bailey's that looks like a gallon of milk! In the summer, I love sitting out on the boat when it's cool drinking a coffee w/Bailey's. Oh...now I miss summer so bad!!!!! Waaa!!!:frusty:


True Irish coffee has Irish Wiskey in it. Baileys is a cream but that works for me. I love Baileys too. :focus: OK we are talking about coffee here. LOL


----------



## Thumper

What is Peet's coffee? They have the Arabian Sanini??? ***DROOL*** Starbucks really hit the mark on that one! Gosh, I feel SO sheltered! lol

Cindy, I definately think you should keep up with what the competitors are doing, and with 20 stores..you are doing excellent! Have you thought of coming to the East Coast? There is a whole big market for some new blood! I hear Virginia Beach is nice!  hehe. Do you have an online store?

Diane, One Question....*WHY* on earth are you giving up coffee? Decaf isn't coffee! lol It is flavored water. heh.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Ladies,

Grab a HOT, fresh cup of coffee..and enjoy the "Starbucks Challenge", just to illustrate how prevalent Starbucks is on the East coast! heh. Make sure you pour a big cup, the video is about 10 minutes long.

Enjoy!

Kara


----------



## Rita

You guys are killing me. They don't make any good tasting decaf. :hurt: I might have to go back to drinking caffeine. What's a few heart palpatations. LOL


----------



## irnfit

Just so you know, today's paper has Starbucks in trouble. Since other companies like McD's and Dunkin have started offering the stronger coffee. People say they don't really care about the ambiance at Starbucks, they could do without that if they lowered the price of coffee.


----------



## Guest

Kara..

You can order Peet's on line if you'd like to try it:

http://www.peets.com/default.asp?rdir=1&ftv=n

Also, I am not giving up coffee all together, I just want to cut back on my caffeine.
I disagree with anyone who says Decaf doesn't taste good, as they obviously have not had SWP...

BTW..Starbuck is everywhere worldwide, and that's the reason they are so popular, as they are so accessible.

Since Oregon is where all of this crazed coffee stuff started...we have a zillion different 
GREAT coffee places which are giving Starbucks stiff competion.

Some states only have Starbucks though..and so that is where everyone gravitates towards. They don't have anything to compare it to..


----------



## Ans

We don't have Starbucks.
But I know them from Germany.
And from some other holidays.


----------



## Beamer

Diane,

Have you ever tried Tim Hortons Coffee??? Its the addiction of many Canadians.. good stuff!! 

Ryan


----------



## suzyfrtz

[Our very favorite coffee place is Tim Horton's. It is based in Canada. They have quite a few stores in Michigan, and I know there are some in Maine, New York and Ohio. I urge everyone to try Tim Horton's if you see one. (You Canadians will know what I'm talking about.) DH says: Tim Horton's coffee is better than Starbucks (not as bitter) and better than Dunkin Donuts (stronger.) Take it from him, he really knows! 
We have no Tim Horton's here in Florida and he is having withdrawal symptoms.

Hey Ryan, I'm with you! 

Suzy, normally on the Border, now in Florida (but half of Ontario is down here too!)

PS Love Toronto!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay I may get in trouble for posting this on here (I literally just posted on the Healthy thread!) but the Tim Horton's English Toffee is AWESOME! I was raised in Michigan and there is one right on the outside of Ann Arbor that was on my way to one of the properties I used to visit, I always stopped there and then lets not talk about the little strawberry pastries they had...


----------



## Guest

OK, well I am now drinking my ONE cup of caffeinated coffee, so I can say, no..I haven't tried Tim Horten's coffee. Is he on line?? Maybe I'll order a FEW beans for my ONE cup each day ound:

Actually I think there are alot of coffee's out there that are way better than Starbucks (which btw, I heard they over roast their coffee beans..), but if you're a die hard Starbucks fan you'll never know unless you try some :tea:


----------



## Beamer

I'm not a fan of Starbucks regular coffee's at all.. Tim Hortons is wayyyy better. Plus, Starbucks is so overpriced!? Paying $5 for a cup of coffee is just plaine wrong!! 

Ryan


----------



## Guest

*Day 7!*

I can't believe it's only been seven days since I started to have only ONE cup of caffeinated coffee!! UGH!!! Am I going to make it? :frusty:

I have been feeling pretty half baked everyday, but I am determined to not let caffeine fuel me....:ballchain:


----------



## Rita

:whoo: Way to go Diane. You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Rita


----------



## Rita

Aw. How Sweat. Is that going to be your new aviator? LOL

It takes time. Hopefully it will be a little easier next week.


----------



## Guest

Rita,

I think I'll leave my avatar alone for now..

Yes, next week should be easier..especially if I can get to the point of ordering decaf 
at drive thru's..


----------



## irnfit

I shouldn't be reading this thread at 11pm. I'm already planning my early am trip to the mall to get a new shirt for DH. We have a wedding tommorrow.
I pass right by a Starbucks.


----------



## Guest

Drink one for me... :tea:


----------



## Sissygirl

Diane,

About 15 yrs. ago I decided that I would not drink coke or pepsi or any cola drinks. I thought it was going to kill me. I had headaches and felt horrible for about 2 weeks. I knew then I would never go back. I haven't had a drink of cola's since. I love skim milk and water. About two or three times a year I will drink Sprite. Now wine - I am not giving that up.

The cola's were giving me really bad ulcers.

Hang in there on giving up coffee. I drink decaf when I have it.


----------



## Guest

Marie,

I gave up coke awhile ago...But have been pretty addicted to coffee (actually I use to drink ALOT more when I worked, as we had an espresso service inside our company).

I have always loved a good glass of wine myself. My husband and I live in an area that is known for it's many wineries (they say the soil here is like France) The thing is, I have started to develope an allergy to wine. White wine breaks me out in rashes and hives and some reds make my entire body swell and ache really bad!! Maybe that's a strong indicator that I should give it up...


----------



## Thumper

Yikes Diane!

Just pay attention to what 'fruits' are flavoring the wine, you may find a common one. I am highly allergic to blackberries...so if I drink a red wine that has been flavored w/ blackberries, I break out in hives, swelling, wheezing to the point I usually need to go to Urgent care clinic or take a few days of prednisone (hate that stuff!) So, it might be something like that, especially if only certain wines make you feel that way. I had to give up most wine and soda, I mean..I will have an occasional Diet Barq's Root beer, but that's about it. Maybe wine 1-2X a year..and I used to be a die hard drinker of soda and LOVED my red wine...so If I can cut WAY back on that, you should be able to cut back on the coffee.

What's funny, is that I knew I had to give up MOST everything I loved when I got diagnosed w/ bladder ulcers...the wine and soda had to go and NOT the coffee! ound: I don't drink as MUCH coffee as I used to, so technically...I did cut down on it a bit, too. And I started adding cream or milk to make it less acidic. *sigh* So, that was a sacrifice I suppose.

Congrats on making it a week! 
Kara


----------



## Lynn

*I can't believe it's only been seven days since I started to have only ONE cup of caffeinated coffee!! UGH!!! Am I going to make it? :frusty:

I have been feeling pretty half baked everyday, but I am determined to not let caffeine fuel me....:ballchain:[/QUOTE]

Diane,
I so admire you for this...I have a coffee addiction also, been trying to break it for years. I also found when I did stop drinking coffee, I would lose a pant size in a couple of weeks I tell people this they think I am crazy.:biggrin1: I am following this thread so inspire me....I need to stop drinking coffee also!! Last time I stopped, a few months ago....I found I just could not get out of the house in a timely manner:suspicious:

GOOD LUCK....KEEP IT UP....YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!*


----------



## Thumper

Lynn,

Thats' really neat! Heck, I'm the opposite..when I tried to stop drinking coffee...I probably gained 10 lbs in two weeks! lol (Yes, I did try to give it up...once!)

Although, Ironically.......when I gave up diet soda, I lost weight. Go figure?

Kara


----------



## good buddy

Hahaha! You guys are so funny! I drink coffee every day and I don't consider it an addiction at all! It's a pleasure.......ummmmmmm. :biggrin1:

I gave up meat several years ago now and dairy too. I can't drink alcohol or sodas of any kind-don't know what happened there but my body started reacting very strongly about it a couple years ago!  I get migraines from chocolate, but still partake just a little-who could give up chocolate? But I am NOT giving up my coffee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Hey Diane!
:wave:

When I had to give up regular coffee because of my heart, it didn't take too long to get used to decaf. I found that my decaf had to be "good," as some of it tastes like medicine. 
As long as my decaf is "good" (and I'm keeping in mind what you recommended to me - right now I have a can of Tim Horton's I got for Christmas - ) I'm OK. I still drink diet coke. Do I have to give up that up too??? Is there no pleasure in life???

Hmmm, what did St. Paul say, "everything in moderation???" 

Have a good week-end, Suzy


----------



## Thumper

Gosh,

I wish I could have anything I wanted in moderation!

If anyone knows how you feel, I certainly do...I had to give up MOST of the foods and beverages I loved for medical reasons, and boy does that suck! It really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, but I do miss not being able to eat whatever I want (even in moderation!) Especially Mexican food and Boca burgers/soy...*sigh*

But...I do believe that we should all be allowed some pleasures in life! So, I chose coffee as my one dietary *sin*, but I just as easily could've chosn wine. LOL! 

I just read an article the other day that coffee is actually good for you! Helps prevent Alzheimers and a few other things, so that'll be my justification until the doctor tells me otherwise! heh.

Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara,

I almost died of Toxic Shock back in 1980 and as a result of some strong meds I came out of the hospital with Ulcerative Colitis. For two years I was horribly ill and COULDN'T drink any coffee..eat any pork or spicy food. My doctor wanted me to go on Prednisone, which I declined after reading all of the side effects. Instead I went to a Natural Path (which my regular doctor poo-hoo'd). After simply changing my diet, my colitis totally went away! (my Internal Specialist was shocked!)

As for the diet coke, it has alot of sodium which would make you retain water..so when you stopped drinking it, you most likely lost the weight from water loss. I've also heard that coffee can make you retain water. I've found it's true what Lynn has said, as my pants are getting looser... Yea!.

I figure one cup of caffeinated coffee in the morning is reasonable. 
Also, Green tea is suppose to be very good for you and it has caffeine in it..

Suzy..I totally agree with you. I would not be able to drink decaf at all had I not found a good one. Heck most of the stuff tastes like it's been filtered through the "hair of the dog" ound:uke:


----------



## CinnCinn

Checking back in on this thread! Way to go Diane! Stickin' to your guns even with this kind of support!!!

Kara - I just watched the Starbuck video. Too funny! My coffee arrived today, so I'll try it in the morning and let you know what we thought.


----------



## Thumper

Yes,

The video is funny! A bit long, but fun to watch. Have you been to Manhattan? LOL...There is a Starbucks literally on every corner! I am SOOOO impressed with that guy! I would've said "no WAY could he do that!" lol

And the Starbucks girl that took $80 for a biscotti?!?! Do you think she was fired when that hit the air??! I've seen that video linked on major sites, so I know its gotten back to Starbucks corp. office!

Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara...I saw that video..it was amazing! That guy was probably so wired in the end that he would have been able to light up the entire city! (I wonder if the $80 biscotti was staged though...) 


I have still been sticking to my one cup of caffeine a day. UGH...somedays I feel dead, but I am exercising more wake up my metabolism! :whip:


----------



## Thumper

I read somewhere that if you can keep it up for 90 days, it will be a breeze after that...Any 'new routine' or trying to break a habit. Exercise will probably make you feel better, and drink water! 

I wondered if that was staged too, then again....I doubt it. lol, That is pretty typical 'quick buck' mentality of the up and coming generation!  heh.

I can't even imagine drinking that much in one day! I bet he was burned out on Starbucks for awhile. lol

Congrats!
Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara..

*90 DAYS????*..AGH!!! I just may die by then!!! :doh::faint:

I do drink ALOT of water..


----------



## Thumper

Diane..

I actually wrote "3 months", but I realized that sounded like a LIFETIME and 90 days was much better. Something about that being the point where you don't think about it as much, probably more geared towards quitting smoking or drinking, etc. than coffee though,.

I am SOOO pissed right now. I am at work and went to make a pot of coffee to get me through the day and my machine is BROKE!!!!!!!! :frusty: I have my own "separate" machine, because others here don't clean the community one when they are done  But I guess my daughter has been using mine..well, she must've neglected to tell me it was broken and that really makes me mad. I will have a throbbing headache and caffeine withdrawal today. Woe is me.  *tear*

Kara


----------



## anneks

LOL the Starbucks video was funny. If I drank that much I would have been so wired I would have gotten lost trying to find them all.


----------



## anneks

If anyone likes to try different kinds of coffee one of the roasters I really like is online at http://www.theroasterie.com/. They air roast their coffee and have a lot of varieties.


----------



## Thumper

I am actually looking for a really good Maple flavored coffee! Does anyone have any recommendations?

I used to drink this WONDERFUL Maple nut that my friend sent me from a small roaster in Michigan, but I hate to keep bugging her for it! 

I did order the French toast from Gloria Jeans, so maybe that'll be good, it should be here next week. I like the flavored stuff occasionally, especially when I get a sugar craving.

Kara


----------



## DanielBMe

Beamer said:


> I'm not a fan of Starbucks regular coffee's at all.. Tim Hortons is wayyyy better. Plus, Starbucks is so overpriced!? Paying $5 for a cup of coffee is just plaine wrong!!
> 
> Ryan


Couldn't disagree more. Tim's to be tastes like burnt coffee. I like Starbucks bold coffee. Ever since I started drinking Starbucks I can't stand Tims and I have tried it a few times since. I'm not sure where you pay $5 but I pay $1.75 for a tall. You get what you pay for lol


----------



## Gableshavs

Hi,

I just came back from vacation. Kara this website mentioned earlier, www.theroasterie.com has a Vermont Maple nut crunch coffee. I bet that would cure that sweet tooth. What a good idea, using flavored coffee to squelch the sugar craving instead of candy or a muffin...smart.


----------



## Thumper

Gableshavs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came back from vacation. Kara this website mentioned earlier, www.theroasterie.com has a Vermont Maple nut crunch coffee. I bet that would cure that sweet tooth. What a good idea, using flavored coffee to squelch the sugar craving instead of candy or a muffin...smart.


Aha!

Thank you! It has been ordered  It sounds right up my alley. I love maple and hazelnut and the combination sounds like a palatal orgasm! hehe

Thanks so much! I do love my flavored coffee sometimes.

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Daniel,..

ok.. lol.. not $5.. I was thinking of the specialty drinks they have for $5...
Maybe I should give Starbucks another chance?? hmmmmm
They just opened another one in BCE place (Brookfield place)


----------



## Gableshavs

Has anyone tried a Cortadito? It's so very yummy, they mix espresso with hot, frothy milk and sugar, it's like a latte but stronger, like it has a double shot, and so satisfying.
Paula


----------



## Guest

Kara,

I order my coffee from Longbottom. They have 5 pages of flavored coffees that REALLY look yummy!!

http://longbottomcoffee.com/shop.cf...72367J72S90S105S149F64427808D140&c=32&kys=&m=


----------



## CinnCinn

Kara - just received delivery of the Starbucks Arabian Sanani Mocha, ground and brew a fresh pot of coffee, and although I hate to admit it, it was good. For my tastes, it's not a first thing in the morning coffee, more of afternoon coffee. Very smooth. Thanks for challenging me to try to competition!

On a different subject - I spoke with a Hav breeder today that I'm excited to meet! Caryn at McGuires Lovable Havanese. Anyone heard of her? Check out her website: www.Mcguireslovablehavanese.com - she has such pretty dogs! Don't get any ideas - I'm not in the market for a new puppy - she was giving me advice on living with 2 intact male dogs.


----------



## Thumper

Cindy,

I remember her website when I was looking for a Hav, very much so! I think she had a litter around that time and I talked to her. I'd have to check my notes.

Oh..you mean that a daytime coffee?? SO..when my husband wakes up in the morning and takes a sip and COUGHS and chokes and asks me "what the hell is this?"..I'm assuming its too strong for the morning? lol Dangit I hate when he's right! lol 

I actually should do more online ordering and broaden my experience just a bit. I'll need to go back through this thread and jot down all the places to shop. 

Diane, I'll check out the store you mentioned. I usually only drink flavored coffee in the winter months during the afternoon...but I'm getting a late start this year. Some flavors are really quite strange, like anything with pineapple or liquor. I like blueberry blends, maple blends, Hazelnut and some white chocolate blends  They really smash sugar cravings...They do come in decaf 

Last night, I had a Diet Dr Pepper Cherry Chocolate. OMgosh, that was like drinking a tootsie pop! LOL 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Diane,
I really have to try the Longbottom. I just hate to tell DH I'm ordering coffee off the Internet.......
We're not being much support for your pledge to cut caffeine are we? Everyone is mentioning coffees that sound so yummy I'd love to try them all, maybe with the exception of the Dr. Pepper one...hmmm....
Oh, that was a soda flavor, wasn't it? See, I haven't had enough coffee this AM.


----------



## Guest

Susan,

So far I have been managing ok with one cup of caffeine a day. I'm not big on flavored coffees, so no torture there. :biggrin1:

BTW..I wouldn't be ordering coffee off the Internet either if I didn't think it was really good. As a matter of fact it works out better for me, as I order 3 lbs at a time, so I never run out.


----------



## Doggie Nut

You people are SERIOUS coffee drinkers! i've heard coffee's mentioned that I've never even heard of! Drink up!


----------



## Doggie Nut

You people are SERIOUS coffee drinkers! i've heard coffee's mentioned that I've never even heard of! Drink up!:ranger::wave:


----------



## ama0722

Okay, first I am not a serious coffee person- I don't even own a coffee maker. I just have my little coffee press but I usually use it for loose tea. I like starbucks and I like coffee with whipcream  But every once in awhile, I just stop drinking it to make sure I am not completely addicted! But I have to tell you, I think I found a new addiction- Godiva Vanilla Hazlenut is sooo yummy. My boss received many many gift baskets and I was able to take some goodies- oh my I might have to go buy some of this when I run out!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

My daughter had to go into the city last week, sort of early. I told her not to worry, that there is a Starbuck's in Penn Station now. Great! She told me that they were 30 cents more than what she pays at our local Starbuck's. I guess it was the city tax.


----------



## Guest

*Coffee Jitters by Hoops and Yoyo*

Ok...I don't know if this link will work...

You need to use your mouse to click and drag the coffee pot up and down the scale. Currently I'm at a 5!

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/...ryId=-102034&CatIDsList=-102001;11443;-102034

ound:ound:ound:

OK...I just tried it and it takes you to the Web page..you have to go to "Just For Fun", then click on Coffee Jitters!


----------



## good buddy

That's really cute Diane! OH DEAR YOU'RE AT A 5??


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I was at 5! Today I'm off the chart...ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Diane, do you need a coffee fix???:frusty:


----------



## Guest

..actually, I'm back up to 2 cups a day..:frusty:


----------



## good buddy

Ohh Diane! You've fallen off the wagon! :doh: :ranger:


----------



## marjrc

imamurph52 said:


> Ok...I don't know if this link will work...
> 
> You need to use your mouse to click and drag the coffee pot up and down the scale. Currently I'm at a 5!
> 
> http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/...ryId=-102034&CatIDsList=-102001;11443;-102034
> 
> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> OK...I just tried it and it takes you to the Web page..you have to go to "Just For Fun", then click on Coffee Jitters!


I don't get it !!  I am pouring those guys some coffee (btw, it's hysterical LOL), but how do you "get to 5 " ???


----------



## Guest

You have to put your cursor on the coffee pot, then hold down the right (maybe left in some cases) clicker, then holding it down drag the coffee pot up or down the number scale. You have to leave the coffee pot on each number to hear the entire verbage..


----------



## marjrc

Those guys are a hoot!!! LOL


----------



## Guest

You should read the one "You Smell GOOD!"...I laughed myself half to death!


----------



## irnfit

I think I need to make this into a t-shirt for me.


----------



## Guest

YEAH....or THIS one...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Hate to admit this Diane, but I owned a small independent coffee house called In Hot Water, with me mum for a few years. She still owns/runs the place. We have organic/swiss water method decaf espresso. I now only drink DECAF!!! After years of swearing that regular espresso poured better and putting up magnets on my fridge that swore you weren't a real coffee drinker if you drank decaf...here I am. I was starting to get an irregular heart beat and just couldn't calm down at night. Yikes. I can send you some kick butt decaf coffee, although seeing you're in Oregon, I'm sure you're in the land of plenty.


----------



## Guest

Amy,

I only drink decaf if it's SWP! There is a place here called Longbottoms, and I order his organic blends on line..:biggrin1:


----------



## anneks

LOL how about this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Havanese-Coffee...yZ156230QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest

THAT is TOOO funny!!! ound:


----------



## irnfit

There was a story on the news that the Starbuck's baristas in CA have sued the company. Seems that the company takes a hefty share of the tips. Why is the company getting tips? I could never figure out why we needed to tip the baristas for doing their job anyway.


----------



## classeylassie

I just switched to decaf too. I didn't know at first but was told it is actually made that way with the beans bleached . Real bleach. Didn't really like that idea so my sister in law told me nabob is bleached naturally. So getting that now.


----------



## Guest

Michele..

From what I read, the supervisors were taking part of the workers tips. 

I always tip whoever, whenever, as life is not so easy for some...

Gwendolyn..I have never heard of naturally bleached decaf...

Decaf that is Swiss Water Processed uses water to extract the caffeine..
You can check it out at: www.swisswater.com It tastes great!!!


----------



## classeylassie

imamurph52 said:


> Michele..
> 
> From what I read, the supervisors were taking part of the workers tips.
> 
> I always tip whoever, whenever, as life is not so easy for some...
> 
> Gwendolyn..I have never heard of naturally bleached decaf...
> 
> Decaf that is Swiss Water Processed uses water to extract the caffeine..
> You can check it out at: www.swisswater.com It tastes great!!!


I hadn't either until my sister in law told me. Aparently it says on the nabob bag. Not sure if they make instant decaf but the drip is naturally bleached. I found it better for me as would sometimes get a headache when I drank decaf now I don't.


----------



## Guest

Gwendolyn,

Regular decaf is decaffeinated using alot of chemicals..that is probably what gave you the headaches. Going cold turkey off of caffeine also causes headaches..

I'm still not sure what naturally bleached means..I'll have to read up on it..


----------



## Guest

Gwendoyln..

I just Googled "Nabob" decaf and this is what I found (It's uses the SWP):


Nabob Tradition Swiss Water† Decaffeinated uses the 100% chemical free Swiss Water† decaffeinating process to remove the caffeine but maintains all of the balanced flavour of Nabob Tradition.


----------



## classeylassie

Oh thanks..my sister in law didn't explain just said buy it lol as it was chemical free ...thats interesting..and I like the flavor nice coffee nabob


----------



## mckennasedona

Diane, remember this thread??? How's the cutting back on coffee going?
I just ordered some Longbottom coffee. I remembered that you highly recommended it


----------



## imamurph

I'm a hopeless addict! :biggrin1: (did you just order the Longbottoms, or have you tried it already??)


----------



## mckennasedona

I ordered it today. I look forward to trying it.


----------



## imamurph

Susan..What kind did you order??

I have a routine down now...I order 3 lbs so I get the free shipping, then when I'm down to 1lb I re-order. That way I'm never out.


----------



## imamurph




----------



## mckennasedona

> Susan..What kind did you order


I ordered the sampler pack, which we are starting with (I don't care for the Kona.....) and I ordered Black Satin blend and Highlander Blend (it's a flavored coffee), which we haven't tasted yet. 
What's your favorite??


----------



## LuvCicero

Give up coffee???? Whoa!!!
I tried it once -- super headache -- and after a week when nobody was talking to me, I thought about it. I didn't like ME either without coffee. :boxing:

I even talked to my doctor about the need to stop caffeine. He told me that it actually was good to drink one or two cups in the morning -- before 11 -- then switch to decaf. He said it activated a chemical in the brain that made you more alert and productive -- but no more than 2 cups a day of regular. I tried that for a while, but back to reg all day. It doesn't keep me awake or bother me so I'm not ready to give up my cup yet!! Besides it's almost Christmas and I can't mess up all the people in my life that give me a bag that contains a book, Dunkin Donuts coffee, and chocolate covered cheeries!! I'm already looking forward to those bags. ound: Yes, Jen...Dunkin Donuts is soooo good!

Diane I would miss your avatar...just post lots of pics of your furbabies. My family thinks I should change mine to "Maxine" since they think I am the real Maxine in hiding.  (especially when I am needing a coffee fix.)


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh...I just noticed that I open the beginning of this thread and only read the first page before posting. OMGosh...I have got to get me a cup of coffee so I can read all the pages.


----------



## JeanMarie

I've been looking at this coffee maker in Costco for the past month. I finally broke down and bought it for myself as an early Christmas present. http://www.keurig.com/B60.asp?mscsid=49VP1CNWGF668H8WURH86P84U67P4C14

I am in heaven! I just ordered a variety of K-cups online after sampling some from the variety that comes with it! I have never had a better cup of coffee! (and it makes instand HOT water as well as teas and hot cocoa) :tea:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jean, I am also in heaven with this coffee machine. I also like trying the different k-cups. No more stale coffee or waste. Tip: instead of removing the water tank, I just use a 6 cup plastic mixing bowl to pour water into it as needed. Am I lazy or what ... but it's easier.


----------



## JeanMarie

Heehee..Yay Dale! I'm so glad someone else loves this thing!



> Tip: instead of removing the water tank, I just use a 6 cup plastic mixing bowl to pour water into it as needed. Am I lazy or what ... but it's easier.


 I'm with ya! I like filtered water (we have so much clorine here...) so I just use a 4-cup measurer to pour in filtered water from my fridge! I've been experimenting and find I can fill my travel mug or large cup of coffee by first brewing a med cup and then a small cup into my container. (using the same K-cup) It works best with the bold roast.

Any other hints? I've only had it a week...and I swear I get up happier just knowing it's in my kitchen. Is that sick or what?


----------



## DanielBMe

Anyone wonder what would happen if you fed a cow coffee beans...


----------



## Lilly's mom

DanielBMe said:


> Anyone wonder what would happen if you fed a cow coffee beans...


 *Try it and find out. If you can't let me know there are plenty around here. I will just have to be sneaky.* ound:


----------



## Renee

JeanMarie said:


> I've been looking at this coffee maker in Costco for the past month. I finally broke down and bought it for myself as an early Christmas present. http://www.keurig.com/B60.asp?mscsid=49VP1CNWGF668H8WURH86P84U67P4C14
> 
> I am in heaven! I just ordered a variety of K-cups online after sampling some from the variety that comes with it! I have never had a better cup of coffee! (and it makes instand HOT water as well as teas and hot cocoa) :tea:


Mom and Dad are getting us one of these Keurig machines for Christmas...I can't wait! Everytime I make coffee in my Mr Coffee, I look at the calendar to see how much longer I have to wait for the Keurig coffee!! :whoo:
I'm glad to hear you are enjoying yours!


----------



## LuvCicero

I also use the same K-cup with the large then small button to fill my travel mug with the stronger coffee.

Yep...makes me happy in the morning. All I had to do was teach the "touch" command....then add the word "coffee" to that and now I have it made. ound:

View attachment 17341


----------



## DanielBMe

Hopefully he doesn't go for the knives one day lol


----------



## JeanMarie

> Hopefully he doesn't go for the knives one day lol


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Renee

He looks as if to say "this is my cup....get your own".


----------



## LuvCicero

DanielBMe said:


> Hopefully he doesn't go for the knives one day lol


I have worried about this kid getting the kitchen scissors from the block and cutting himself some bangs. ound:ound:


----------



## imamurph

Dale..that photo is too cute! You should post it to the November thread..


----------



## JeanMarie

That is the cutest picture, Dale. With the Christmas mug... he could do a commercial!


----------



## LuvCicero

Diane & Jean..."thank you"
I was going to post his coffee pic to the Nov thread and when I went to do one...the cute Quincy had beat me to the coffee pot idea I had...and his filter hat was adorable!!

I will post this one to the Dec thread with the Christmas mug....so I don't miss this month. Yeaaa, one thing done for this month.


----------



## imamurph

Dale...I think he's be a cute duo with Quincy!


----------



## mintchip

Jean and Dale I have the same coffee maker and it is GREAT!!!!
_PS--Now Dale will you give Oliver and Comet lessons for me_ ound:


----------



## irnfit

DanielBMe said:


> Anyone wonder what would happen if you fed a cow coffee beans...


Cafe au lait!


----------



## imamurph

Does anyone use a French Coffee Press??


----------



## JeanMarie

I have used a French press in the past. I used to bring a small one with me when I traveled. You can get a nice strong cuppa with one!


----------



## imamurph

I think they make great coffee! I have given them as gifts, but have never bought one for myself..


----------



## Sheri

Never heard of one. I'll have to google it...

Sheri


----------



## micki2much

No, no coffe press here...just starbucks extra bold ground for expresso blend...2pots a day. Think i'm addicted lol:flame:


----------



## DanielBMe

irnfit said:


> Cafe au lait!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## DanielBMe

micki2much said:


> No, no coffe press here...just starbucks extra bold ground for expresso blend...2pots a day. Think i'm addicted lol:flame:


You drink two pots of espresso a day????????????????????

Man you must have one nervous tick lol


----------



## DanielBMe

JeanMarie said:


> I have used a French press in the past. I used to bring a small one with me when I traveled. You can get a nice strong cuppa with one!


I always find I get grinds in the bottom of my coffee when using a press.


----------



## JeanMarie

> I always find I get grinds in the bottom of my coffee when using a press.


Yeah...there's that problem. It helps to use a coarser gind and then let the coffee settle and steep before "pressing" it sloooooowly.


----------



## imamurph

I think there is coffee that is ground specifically for a French Press.


----------



## DanielBMe

Have you heard of a Chemex coffee maker. Apparently they make the best coffees hands down from a few people that I've talked to.

http://www.chemexcoffeemaker.com/


----------



## JeanMarie

You know, I think you can argue the merits of coffee makers and blends...and it still comes down to personal taste. Also there's a certain satisfaction and artistry that goes along with brewing the perfect coffee drink. Every one of my friends here in Seattle has a different philosophy about what makes a good cup of coffee. I am sure that some magazine has done a “what your coffee maker says about your personality” test.

What do you think yours says about you?

:tea:


----------



## imamurph

ound: Well, Jean..we live in the Northwest where I believe the latte mania started!


----------



## Pixiesmom

DanielBMe said:


> Have you heard of a Chemex coffee maker. Apparently they make the best coffees hands down from a few people that I've talked to.
> 
> http://www.chemexcoffeemaker.com/


 Thank you Daniel for the info. I've never heard of this company and I'm going to get one. I don't smoke, drink, or eat junk
and I am not giving up my coffee for anything!!! I can't wait to try this Dexter's Laboratory looking coffee system and see how it tastes.


----------



## moxie

Wait.....Dale, Cicero's Mom.....does he really start the coffee?????


----------



## LuvCicero

moxie said:


> Wait.....Dale, Cicero's Mom.....does he really start the coffee?????


ound:No, not yet....his arm (leg ) isn't long enough. I could teach him to jump on the counter....but then I would have to teach him how to get a cup. ound:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

JeanMarie said:


> You know, I think you can argue the merits of coffee makers and blends...and it still comes down to personal taste. Also there's a certain satisfaction and artistry that goes along with brewing the perfect coffee drink. Every one of my friends here in Seattle has a different philosophy about what makes a good cup of coffee. I am sure that some magazine has done a "*what your coffee maker says about your personality*" test.
> 
> *What do you think yours says about you?*
> 
> :tea:


My Keurig says that I love a good cup of coffee....and I'm lazy. :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe

Pixiesmom said:


> Thank you Daniel for the info. I've never heard of this company and I'm going to get one. I don't smoke, drink, or eat junk
> and I am not giving up my coffee for anything!!! I can't wait to try this Dexter's Laboratory looking coffee system and see how it tastes.


Make sure you get the filters as that's the key to the system. As well on the site it tells you the proper brewing process for the Chemex.

I'm thinking of buying one as well but they are extremely difficult to find up here.


----------



## Pixiesmom

DanielBMe said:


> Make sure you get the filters as that's the key to the system. As well on the site it tells you the proper brewing process for the Chemex.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one as well but they are extremely difficult to find up here.


Daniel- the company is located in Mass and you can order everything directly from them. I also found them on Amazon. I'm anticipating a fabulous caffeine experience.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## DanielBMe

Pixiesmom said:


> Daniel- the company is located in Mass and you can order everything directly from them. I also found them on Amazon. I'm anticipating a fabulous caffeine experience.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


They don't ship to Canada  I heard someone ordered one from the U.S and had to pay $37 for shipping due to the weight. But I did find one here. They have small variety and don't carry all sizes.


----------



## mckennasedona

That Chemex coffee maker looks very cool. I suppose they are very pricey too??? How much do they cost?


----------



## imamurph

Susan..

Here is a Web site..looks really interesting! Kinda along the lines of a French coffee press, but with a filter.

http://www.125west.com/Chemex_Coffee_Maker.html









Since this coffee maker doesn't appear to have a warmer, you could pick up a cup warmer at Target for $10 (which I could use for my tea as well).


----------



## DanielBMe

They range between $35-$40 approx. If you get the handblown ones then the price jumps up to around $80 or so.


----------



## juliav

I have looked at the Keurig coffee maker and so far decided to wait on one. I am such a coffee snob and I love, love, love a *strong* cup! I usually make the stop top expresso or use a french press (although prefer the stove top version). It makes me a perfect cup every time, there is no mechanical parts, nothing to brake and it will work even if the power goes out.  I haven't found a coffee maker yet that makes my coffee as strong or as hot as stove top. I've had several coffee makers and expresso machines that I returned to the store. The most expensive being around $550 or $600 for the expresso machine and I still wasn't happy. Since I am not in the market for one of the fancy expresso machines that cost $3,000 - $5,000, I guess I will have to stick to my stove top model. :biggrin1:

It's interesting that Seattle is considered the capital of coffee, because San Francisco has been known for great coffee for a long, long time. One of the first great chains, Peet's Coffee has been around since late '69 and their coffee beats the sox off Starbucks. We also have a lot of independet mom and pop type coffee houses that roast their own beans and those are my favorite. I don't drink Starbucks ever. Both their coffee beans, their drip and their expresso is just not good enough (in my opinion of course).

Sorry, getting off my soap box.


----------



## JeanMarie

No no...you are so right about Starbucks and their coffee! They finally figured it out themselves and lately their coffee has been a bit better. We have so many funky mom and pop coffee places in my neighborhood. I seldom frequent Starbucks anymore unless I am going on a "coffee date" and he suggests one.

Funny you should mention how you need your coffee very hot and strong. I wasn't prepared for the HOT cup I got from my very first brew on the Keurig. I burned the roof of my mouth! Also, I am still experimenting with different roasts and strengths. you can choose 3 strengths and believe me...if you put in a "Bold" roast and do a smaller cup...it is really strong! I also forgot what a caffiene rush you can get from coffee. Seriously, my last brewer...which was a Cuisinart with the grinder attached...didn't give me anything like the buzz this coffee maker provides....Woooooooo


----------



## mintchip

JeanMarie said:


> No no...you are so right about Starbucks and their coffee! They finally figured it out themselves and lately their coffee has been a bit better. We have so many funky mom and pop coffee places in my neighborhood. I seldom frequent Starbucks anymore unless I am going on a "coffee date" and he suggests one.
> 
> *Funny you should mention how you need your coffee very hot and strong. I wasn't prepared for the HOT cup I got from my very first brew on the Keurig. I burned the roof of my mouth! *Also, I am still experimenting with different roasts and strengths. you can choose 3 strengths and believe me...if you put in a "Bold" roast and do a smaller cup...it is really strong! I also forgot what a caffiene rush you can get from coffee. Seriously, my last brewer...which was a Cuisinart with the grinder attached...didn't give me anything like the buzz this coffee maker provides....Woooooooo


Ok what is your secret??? The only complaint I have with mine is it isn't hot enough:ear:


----------



## JeanMarie

> Ok what is your secret??? The only complaint I have with mine is it isn't hot enough


Oh...you can adjust the temperature! Look in your manual on page 11. It shows you how to do that. They are suppose to come pre-programed at 192 degrees. Maybe yours is at 187, which is the lowest.

I just had a thought...do you have the B60? I believe this might be a newer feature.


----------



## Pixiesmom

One of my favorite things to do in South Tampa is go to a good Cuban restaurant and order a cafe con leche. The coffee is incredibly good-perfect with cuban toast with cheese. Yum. That makes me want to get one now.....


----------



## Eva

I was lucky enough to own an Espresso buisness for several years before having children. 
I completely agree about Starbucks, the coffee is bitter and bland.
None of the smooth creaminess that you get with a small roaster. 
I do love their home machine though.
I bought one several years ago and at the time it was the only small home machine that actually has a boiler to power your steamwand. It makes a pretty good latte.


----------



## imamurph

Julia... You're right! Peet's is waaaay better than Starbucks! I used to be an advid fan of Peet's until I found Longbottom's (which I order on line) and NOW we have a local drive thru that is very popular called Dutch Bros..

There are alot of good choices here in the N.W.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Pixiesmom said:


> One of my favorite things to do in South Tampa is go to a good Cuban restaurant and order a cafe con leche. The coffee is incredibly good-perfect with cuban toast with cheese. Yum. That makes me want to get one now.....


Me too! In Ybor City there's a place where there is still a red phone on a table from when some mob guy hung out there. Nothing better for breakfast!!! 
(Especially after a long night out!)


----------



## JeanMarie

Cuban coffee and Cuban dogs!

Perfect! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Scooter's Family said:


> Me too! In Ybor City there's a place where there is still a red phone on a table from when some mob guy hung out there. Nothing better for breakfast!!!
> (Especially after a long night out!)


Ybor City is where I met my hubby! I used to hang out there every weekend in high school and in my partying 20's. Now it's "all built up" and I don't get out there much anymore.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Pixiesmom said:


> Ybor City is where I met my hubby! I used to hang out there every weekend in high school and in my partying 20's. Now it's "all built up" and I don't get out there much anymore.


I lived in Tampa in the 70's and 4 of my brothers still live there so we visit quite often. They're in Brandon and Valrico. Ever eat at Babe's Pizza in Brandon? OMG, it's truly the best double decker pizza I've ever had!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Scooter's Family said:


> I lived in Tampa in the 70's and 4 of my brothers still live there so we visit quite often. They're in Brandon and Valrico. Ever eat at Babe's Pizza in Brandon? OMG, it's truly the best double decker pizza I've ever had!!!


Omigosh Ann-I grew up in Brandon and Valrico. Babes with the trains choo chooing whilst you eat the double decker. Man, I haven't had thought of that in years. Brings back memories of Skateland of Brandon and how incredibly cool I thought I was in my speed skates, playing Ms. Pacman.


----------



## JeanMarie

> the best double decker pizza I've ever had!!!


Oh yummmmmmmmmmmmm!
I can feel my butt growing just thinking about that.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Pixiesmom said:


> Omigosh Ann-I grew up in Brandon and Valrico. Babes with the trains choo chooing whilst you eat the double decker. Man, I haven't had thought of that in years. Brings back memories of Skateland of Brandon and how incredibly cool I thought I was in my speed skates, playing Ms. Pacman.


What high school did you go to? Graduation year??? I went to Kingswood Elementary, my brothers and sisters went to McClain Jr. High and Brandon High.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Scooter's Family said:


> What high school did you go to? Graduation year??? I went to Kingswood Elementary, my brothers and sisters went to McClain Jr. High and Brandon High.


I went to Kingswood too, then the scary Progress Village, Horace Mann, BT Washington (where didn't they send me??!!), finally ending up at Armwood C/O 88. Hubby graduated from Robinson and is a true SOG (South of Gandy).


----------



## Scooter's Family

2 of my sisters and one of my brothers had to go to Progress Village too! I'm class of 85 so we were at Kingswood at the same time. We lived on Hitching Post Drive off Kings Ave. just up from the river. We took our boat out on the river to the bay every weekend!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Scooter's Family said:


> 2 of my sisters and one of my brothers had to go to Progress Village too! I'm class of 85 so we were at Kingswood at the same time. We lived on Hitching Post Drive off Kings Ave. just up from the river. We took our boat out on the river to the bay every weekend!


Too weird!!
Ok, we lived on sailfish drive, right off of Kings Ave.
Let's all sing "It's a small world after all..."


----------



## Scooter's Family

Not sure where Sailfish Drive is... Did you have older brothers and sisters? I'm the youngest of 8 so we had someone in almost every grade for a while.


----------



## moxie

My GOSH! You are right about Starbucks. I used to be deVOTED after I started drinking coffee after a trip to Seattle in 1997 when I discovered the joys of a cafe mocha!!! After that I was Starbuck's number one customer.
Now I avoid it whenever there is another choice. In CA it is easy, Peets is there as is an independent organic brewer that I love. In CT, it's only competition is IT's A Grind. Their coffee is usually quite good and the coffee shop is cozy. 
What happened...did Starbucks change or did I??
(I love reading this thread, but I must stop procrastinating on Christmas stuff.) :frusty:


----------



## imamurph

Debra,

The last time my DH was down in CA he stopped at a "It's A Grind" coffee shop...I wish he would have bought one of their logo mugs home...ound:


----------



## imamurph

We are SNOWED in and ran out of caffeinated coffee!!!! All I have is 1/2 lb of decaffe from my wimpy attempt to stop!!

MUST HAVE CAFFEINE!!!!








I'm running out of Steam...


----------



## Jan D

Diane, you are just too funny!


----------



## Mraymo

Okay you Keurig owners, where do you get your coffee from? I haven't found any great websites yet. My son wants hot chocolate. DH will definitely want coffee. It came with a variety pack but I figure want to get more.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm jealous of you Keurig people!


----------



## mintchip

I just get it at my local grocery store


----------



## imamurph




----------



## Scooter's Family

Diane-
:hurt:

I'm so sorry for you, I'd be dying!


----------



## Sheri

Diane,
ound: I'm so sorry! ound: Really, I am!

Hope you find relief soon!


----------



## imamurph

..I don't see anyone flying me in some beans!! :suspicious:

Are you guys just gonna stand by and watch me die???


----------



## Scooter's Family

It's too cold up there!


----------



## Sheri

Diane, Hope your snow is easing and allowing you to go to the store--or the local coffee shop!


----------



## imamurph

THE SNOW IS MELTING!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Coffee soon!!!


----------



## imamurph

My DH bundled up and walked to the nearest store (which is only about 5 blocks from here) and bought






:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Awww, how sweet! (Or, did he have to do it for his own survival due to your withdrawal symptoms? ) ound:


----------



## imamurph

...Actually, he has been working from home , having to put out alot of fires, so he has been burning the midnight oil and NEEDS his cup of loaded Java!

I wanted to go, but he brought back more groceries than I would have been able to handle in the back pack.

We should get a small wagon..it would have been much easier (other than having to walk down the middle of the road because the side walks were not cleared)

He's a DOLL!! :angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sounds like a good man Diane! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sheri

Hope Santa was good to him!


----------



## imamurph

Santa is good to him all year round!!!:biggrin1:


----------

